# Hot Off the Plane



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

One of the "Three Little Pigs"









Now that's a Nice Puff Adder









Mr. Boomer









Money Shot


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

that's a pretty pygmy rattle snake! :no1:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Nice, love the blue tinge to Mr. Boomer


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

nice puff:no1:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

More great pics.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

that B.arietens is amazing they are nice snakes


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

i so want that puff


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Dirtydozen said:


> i so want that puff


 

??????


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

brian said:


> ??????


I think he's on about getting stoned


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

great pickys of some stunning snakes.
are you doing a video of them in the near future if you havent already ?





rick


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Rick said:


> great pickys of some stunning snakes.
> are you doing a video of them in the near future if you havent already ?
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Rick:

I shot the video but it's not edited and not currently qued for publication. I have video dating back till June that needs to be used.


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

GORGEOUS snakes


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

They are all great looking snakes, but I especially love the puff adder.

Great pics by the way


----------



## gray (Apr 26, 2007)

nice snakes!
Anyone have any experience aquireing a D.W.A. license in northwest uk?


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

just wondering, are you the same guy called viperkeeper that puts vids on youtube?, if so you have a great collection


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Epicrates said:


> just wondering, are you the same guy called viperkeeper that puts vids on youtube?, if so you have a great collection


:banghead: Yes, where have you been? I've been announcing my videos on this forum for weeks now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Stunning pics as always!: victory: Am unbelievably jealous of your collection!:smile:
Ben


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

viperkeeper:
in relation to your videos. always use a stick to open the glass, right? otherwise what happens? that thing is huge..


----------



## Anthony (Mar 12, 2005)

t-bo said:


> Nice, love the blue tinge to Mr. Boomer


Same ... excellent critters you have there :no1:

I also have been watching your vids, the slow mo of you jumping on occasions is hillarious :lol2: mind you though i would too !


----------



## Epicrates (Oct 10, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> :banghead: Yes, where have you been? I've been announcing my videos on this forum for weeks now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


only recently joined the forum but have seen your vids in the past, am particularly fond of your vids of Gabby .


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

Mez said:


> viperkeeper:
> in relation to your videos. always use a stick to open the glass, right? otherwise what happens? that thing is huge..


You should view the video of gabby being fed recently... she was slightly grumpy !


----------



## Mez (Feb 19, 2007)

*totters off to youtube...


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

i'd love a puff adder, though then theres the trouble getting the license. also id s*!t my sen if it looked at me funny, also if it bit me im scared o needles so i wouldn't be able to give myself the antidote


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

blue-saphire said:


> i'd love a puff adder, though then theres the trouble getting the license. also id s*!t my sen if it looked at me funny, also if it bit me im scared o needles so i wouldn't be able to give myself the antidote


 
applying anti venom to yourself is just as dangerous as the snake bite itself.

you don't keep your own anti venom, you rely on hospitals/universities etc. It has a very short shelf life and as mentioned if applied incorrectly is just as dangerous as the snake bite/venom itself.

you don't self medicate a snake bite if you have any choice what so ever, plus anti venom can be hugely expensive.

Mason


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Always Amazes Me.
Keep Up The good Work and Great Pics.


----------



## cat_hendry (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey,

What locality is that arietans??

thanks


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

hey so you dont cut the bite open and suck the venom out, john wayne used to do, that is it wrong??????/:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

fastbaz said:


> hey so you dont cut the bite open and suck the venom out, john wayne used to do, that is it wrong??????/:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::lol2:


if John Wayne used to do it, then it must be right:lol2: no from what I read about it, it definately shouldnt be done, and can cause more harm than good.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

cat_hendry said:


> Hey,
> 
> What locality is that arietans??
> 
> thanks


...

I have no idea they were picked up by a friend.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

SiUK said:


> if John Wayne used to do it, then it must be right:lol2: no from what I read about it, it definately shouldnt be done, and can cause more harm than good.


Well to start the human mouth is one of the larger cess-pools on the planet. If you want a very nice infection...go ahead and suck on it...


----------

